# I thought Gary Dean was better than this.



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

I admit to be a newb and haven't even ordered my first batch of ONRyet.

In this Gary Dean video, he comes across as a bit of big head "yes I am the utmost authority on detailing, this is not up for debate, I am not going to argue about it etc!!

To be fair, he is talking about how he believes waterless wash scratches the car and contains fillers. If you watch the video, I would think it is little wonder he gets scratches - look how he uses his microfibre cloths!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I've watched a few of his videos and thought from time to time "that's not the way I would wash my car". However I'm not a massive fan of the waterless wash system although I have used it to try it.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Whilst I'm not a huge fan of him or his style, what you just said about creating marring and containing fillers is for the most part true, and the reason i rarely use them unless its super cold and its pre detail. But we aren't all meant to be the same and thats cool, what others like i don't and vice versa


----------



## dexter101 (May 29, 2014)

This video has confused me a little now, just ordered Duragloss 931 to start using. I know thats a rinseless wash but looking at the video, he is using a "waterless" wash in a bucket, same as you would a rinseless wash? 

I am looking forward to trying it myself due to necessity rather than choice.

plan is to presoak the panel, leave to dwell, presoak again to rinse away the first presoak and then use a grout sponge to wash. 

Will post up feedback once I first use it but any tips would be great.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Basically he is saying that his own products are scratching a paint also??


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

dexter101 said:


> This video has confused me a little now, just ordered Duragloss 931 to start using. I know thats a rinseless wash but looking at the video, he is using a "waterless" wash in a bucket, same as you would a rinseless wash?


His juice is also classed as a rinseless wash. Although ironically he does also have instructions on how to dilute it to use as a waaa-ter-less (sic) wash and the dilution amounts he states towards the end (2.5oz/1gal) are for the waaa-ter-less wash.

I think he could probably do with some sort of scriptwriter and PR person as he does just seem to contradict himself on a regular basis.

Does amuse me what the OP said though. I'm the authority. No arguments. Comments are turned off :lol: Like junior school rules


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

A few waterless washes do have a clay (Kaolin iirc) component to act as a filler. If it's in a plastic bottle and you need to shake up the solids in the bottom before using that's likely what it is!


----------



## dexter101 (May 29, 2014)

m1pui said:


> His juice is also classed as a rinseless wash. Although ironically he does also have instructions on how to dilute it to use as a waaa-ter-less (sic) wash and the dilution amounts he states towards the end (2.5oz/1gal) are for the waaa-ter-less wash.
> 
> I think he could probably do with some sort of scriptwriter and PR person as he does just seem to contradict himself on a regular basis.
> 
> Does amuse me what the OP said though. I'm the authority. No arguments. Comments are turned off :lol: Like junior school rules


Thanks dude, its confusing enough without " the authority" complicating matters!


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

I know Garry via Facebook and yes he can come across like a big head but he is not the worst of all american detailers. Been to USA twice so I know what some of them can be like

As for waterless or rinseless washes, the early versions of this awesome technology contained petroleum solvents and kaolin clay fillers and pumice or carnauba wax

However those days are long gone and far superior products exist which are water based and free of fillers


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

The superior way to WASH ( note the objective word that I have capitalised ) is using a bucket of water AKA a carrier to move the dirt off the panel. This is done with the loosening agents contained within the shampoo which is mixed into the liquid carrier.
No petroleum spirits. No fillers etc et.c.
You scratch a car washing it because YOU ( the operative ) use the wrong technique. 
Washing, drying, waxing etc it's more of an artform. As with any art it takes time and practice to produce a masterpiece.
I guess in reality it's not as simple as people may think.


I guess put that guy in a room with a select few on here one on one and he would run for the hills as he would literally get ripped apart.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Patience is the key right AllenF? If so i agree.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Paitence =time and effort
Yes


----------



## Risdale (Nov 6, 2015)

That poor lambo..


----------



## kvn618 (Feb 11, 2010)

Well that's certainly different


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Rinseless is superior to shampoo. No petroleum, fillers, silicone etc and use it on whole car even fabric, at least what I have anyway.
But there is a time for wet washing when car is absolutely filthy


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Another great video from Garry Dean showing us to "properly" (sarcasm turned ON) do a waterless wash using the same towel and same side of the towel for washing and drying + he is demonstrating this on a sandy beach in windy conditions.


----------



## rynaqui (Apr 8, 2015)

Waterless wash has its time and place if the car is not particularly dirty but you need to have the correct procedure in doing so. I normally use a spray and wipe technique, gently without pressure on the panel with a clean thick pile microfiber folding the dirty sides as I go but I rarely use this method.

However if the car is really soiled and you have no access to water, it really is not worth risking marring the paint just to get it looking good. 

I regularly maintain a 991 50th Anniversary 911 and since the date of correction one year ago, no scratches as a result of wash routines have been made. The protection is still there as well 1 year later. That was Ammo Skin doing its thing :thumb:

The safest way is to have a good protection on the car, snow foam > rinse > snow foam and shampoo wash for added lubrication with two separate lambswool mitts, one for the top half and one for the lower dirty sections. 

That's just me though


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes i agree...I was just pointing out the place, conditions and method Garry Dean is using in his video.

He is on a sand beach, its a windy day meaning the wind is carrying some sand particles that are probarbly hitting the paint non stop. Then he sprayes his waterless solution on and wipes in circular motion grinding the sand on the paint. He never flips the towel, never changes it, never even checks the towel for dirt.

I have nothing against waterless technique if it is done correctly :thumb:


----------

